
Futurenda: Auto Scheduler For Life - fnlCtrl
https://www.futurenda.com
======
graceac
You have no idea how I searched for an app like this! If you add an Apple
Watch and mac menu bar version you'll win my heart and a subscription for the
unlimited version! ;)

------
sdwisely
Anyone able to use anything on this site in Firefox? No luck here even with
most of my addons disabled.

~~~
vxst
We have confirmed it is a bug for Firefox on Download page, we are working on
it and it should be fixed soon.

In the meantime, you can download our iOS app on
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/futurenda/id1183341415](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/futurenda/id1183341415),
or our android app on
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.futurenda....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.futurenda.android)

~~~
vxst
We have fixed it. When the CDN delivers the new version(typically within one
hour), you should be able to download with Firefox/IceCat without issue.

~~~
sdwisely
thanks, that has fixed the firefox download page/login issues.

On Safari your google/facebook login options aren't working either. App itself
looks very promising though :)

~~~
vxst
Thank you for trying it!

We have just tested it with safari 10.0.3 on mac and safari on iOS 10.2.1, and
the login seems to be good. Can you provide us your version/platform of safari
so that we can debug it? Thanks.

~~~
sdwisely
issue seems to have stopped after a full refresh, was having it earlier on two
machines (10.11 and 10.12).

Perhaps the earlier fix also solved that one too.

~~~
vxst
Wonderful!

We confirmed the old version do cause safari login issues. We were using some
chrome only prefixes, and fixing those also fixed the safari login.

------
jedisct1
It's great. I like the concept.

However, the fact that it doesn't work offline is a showstopper.

~~~
vxst
The offline feature is on our task list, but we haven't got time to mark it as
done yet.

BTW, libsodium is pretty cool! We are using it to sign our html bundle before
delivering it to app. Though we are still testing it, our sodiumed version
should come within weeks.

